# Please help! My betta looks like he has bleach spots!



## ripmalkin

I have a crown tail betta (have had him for about a year now) and he has recently developed what looks like bleach spots! He has one on his head and the underside of his tail. Is he sick? He is still acting normal for the most part. If anything he spends a little more time in his log. Please help!


----------



## Tiari

This could be a couple of things.

One, what are the water test parameters of your tank? Even in a well maintained tank, things can go wrong quickly for all sorts of reasons. These spots could be ammonia or nitrite damage to the scales, so check that first. Even if tests come up fine, I would recommend a water change, that is always the first line of defense when a problem arises.

Second, what is the temperature of the tank? A betta should be in a heated tank at around 82 degrees F. 

You stated you have had this Betta for a year, and there is no telling how old it was when purchased. Some Betta as they age will lose color, somewhat like us getting gray hair. Not all Betta get this, but I have seen it before. I can't tell exactly if this is what it is though, so I would treat it as if it were an illness. Your friend can't tell you if he's an old man or not.

That said, his fins look a little frayed, and the big banding of the grayness throughout his lower tail fin is very troublesome. Has his tail been shredding or has he been losing pieces of his tail?

My advice would be to have pristine water conditions, make sure the temp is at 82, and add a bit of aquarium salt to the water (diluted first before adding). Do not use the recommended dose on the package, which is 1 tablespoon per five gallons, instead use a teaspoon per five gallons, that should be enough.

Watch him well, and if you see shredding of his tail, or bloody or white patches appear on the tail, or no improvement within a week, I would suggest a treatment of Maracyn 2. If you see cottony patches appear, then that would be a fungus and you would need the appropriate medication for that.

Avoid and do NOT use melafix, primafix or bettafix.


----------



## Laurencia7

I agree with Tiari. I have had Bettas with those same missing colors patches, sometimes they are fine, other times they can develop into other diseases. Keep an eye on him, an do a 25% water change. DO NOT change all the water, this will kill the beneficial bacteria in your tank and make him worse. Gradually change the water every other week or more, and add slime coat conditioner to the new water before adding it to the tank.

Bettas are very delicate creatures. It annoys me to know end they are sold in stores that have no clue how to raise them. They are sold in small cups, with no heater in cold a/c rooms and told they can live in wine glasses. No. They are the most delicate fish I have had. 

That being said, just keep monitoring him. If you see signs of cotton mouth, or ick, remove the charcoal from your filter and treat with Maracyn 2 as she said. If you don't have Maracyn, go to the shop and buy some, it's invaluable. I always have my tank stocked with emergency medications for illnesses. Melafix works on goldfish, but have had only luck with goldfish.


----------



## susankat

There is very little beneficial bacteria in the water. You can do up to 90% water change daily as long and parameters and temps are the same.


----------



## lkfishy

I agree with Susankat, the beneficial bacteria is mainly ( if not all) in the filter and the cleanest water possible is what your betta needs. In the past when I have had to deal with Betta disease I change 100% of the water (or move to a hospital tank with new water.)You need to MAKE SURE that you don't clean the filter and you immediately put it back in the tank with clean water since that is where your good bacteria is.Just make sure that your PH and temp match exactly to the old water, test strips and thermometer are pretty key for fish keeping. Clean all the decor with hot water (no soap!) and I would recommend live plants for natural hiding spots, as well as a way to keep better water quality. Like people have said, warm water is a must and in my experience a little salt doesn't hurt a sick betta as it supposedly improves their gill function. I would change 30-50% of the water every other day until he improves, and feed him soft food like peas if he isn't being as active as normal. The thing that saved my betta was super attention to water quality and hope.Good luck!


----------

